
Anish Kapoor is given exclusive rights to Vantablack, the purest black paint - keiferski
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3467507/Artists-war-sculptor-given-exclusive-rights-purest-black-paint-used-stealth-jets.html
======
will_walker
From the video, it looks like they're growing carbon nanotubes on the surface.
The process is limited to high heat applications (since the feedstock for the
material is high temperature carbon bearing gasses). It's pretty impressive
that they've commercialized the process - I've only seen it done in small
quartz tubes with diameter < 3". Is it fair to say that CNTs are probably as
toxic as death and you should stay far far away from them?

Establishing a material monopoly for an artist is a dick move, but certainly
can't say it hasn't been done before. Yves Klein probably did it best.

------
brudgers
The artist Anish Kapoor:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anish_Kapoor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anish_Kapoor)

------
rys
It's interesting, although not surprising, that the substance also looks
unnerving even in photographs, as if weird Photoshopping has taken place.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://hyperallergic.com/279243/anish-kapoor-gets-
exclusive-...](http://hyperallergic.com/279243/anish-kapoor-gets-exclusive-
rights-to-the-worlds-darkest-pigment/), which points to this.

